# Vin/Data plate ?



## 66 GeeTO (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I had never really looked at the data plate and vin on my car as the guy I bought it from was a hardcore gto guy, a family friend, and had phs documentation....But I have a question....Should the sequence numbers in the vin and data plate match?! My vin is as follows....


242176p137502

My data plate 


ST 66-24217 PON3414 BODY
TR 223-B R-R PAINT 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66 GeeTO said:


> Should the sequence numbers in the vin and data plate match?!


No, the data plate indicates your car was the 3414th GTO hardtop built at the Pontiac Plant.


----------



## 66 GeeTO (Aug 30, 2008)

oh ok and would the 137502 in the vin be that number of gto built in total that year?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Possibly the 137502nd GM car built, but no, they didn't make that many GTOs in `66. Only like 96946 GTO were built in `66.


----------



## 66 GeeTO (Aug 30, 2008)

another good point^, I am learning! Would anyone have any idea if I would have any prob transfering the title to my name, the title is from 1974 and is a michigan titled, is signed over by owner in 1974, however I have no idea if the car was ever registered after that etc...It was raced and sat for quite some time so I think it may be possibly that is the last registered owner...but I don't want to run into any issues at the dmv...thanks guys!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66 GeeTO said:


> oh ok and would the 137502 in the vin be that number of gto built in total that year?


The eighth digit in the vin which is the 1 indicates;
1 = 8cyl less than 100,000 units
2-5 = 8cyl more than 100,000 units
6 = 6cyl less than 100,000 units
7-8 = 6cyl more than 100,000 units

The last five digits are the sequential unit numbers and indicate the total number of GTOs built at all of the plants, your car was the 37,502nd out of 73,785 GTO hardtops built in 66.


----------

